# ID spider from Fear Factor



## Seink (Aug 21, 2005)

There's this spider that pple were forced to eat in Fear Factor 

I have been googling and got nothing relevant about these species. Can anyone id them and post some info links about them.In fear factor they are just "african cave dwelling spiders".They look like a hybrid of crab and stick insect to me....


----------



## cryptly (Aug 21, 2005)

It's not a spider, tho it is an arachnid.      It's a tailless whipscorpion, Damon variegatus to be exact.

Great little critters, very interesting and fun to watch.  I've got a pair of them.   

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/D-variegatus.html
http://www.spidershoppe.com/pdf/amblypygid.pdf


----------



## Midnightcowboy (Aug 21, 2005)

Reading the interview I'm glad she got bit. ;P 

"They felt kind'a rough and they had those long tentacles. They had the little claws like crayfish, and the little mouth that just chomped."
This does make me think it wasn't actually a spider, but rather one of the tailess whip scorpions. That and if you look at the pic it has the same gangly looking legs as they do.

One day some idiot will get bit by a spider or stung by a scorpion on that show and have a bad allergic reaction to the venom on TV. Imagine what that would do to our hobby, as if

Reading the list of other "stunts" that are viewed as positive achievements :? , I see there is one where someone is covered in 500 tarantulas. WHY DO THEY USE ROSIES? Throw the b*stard in with a couple of hundred OBT's! Spice it up a bit!

But on a serious note, I've never seen this show, and am not usually one for protesting for animal rights, but this show looks like it needs serious investigation by the animal rights authorities. Obviously we are the minority and realistically no one gives a crap about some spiders, but the thing that really shocked me were the stunts involving reptiles. I don't keep any reptiles, but from what I've read many of them are susceptible to stress, and what could be more stressful for another reptile than "sitting in a box with hundreds of angry geckos and slithering snakes" Now even reptiles don't seem to be cared about by the public or the animal rights authorities, but I'm sure something could be done to stop this stuff from going on. I know that they're not cute and fluffy (well in my opinion spiders are  ) but animal cruelty is animal cruelty, and as far as I'm concerned this show needs to be shut down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 21, 2005)

this is a stupid show, no idea what they are eating ...


----------



## Snakecharm (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, here's my thing. I notice that in talking about both the bugs and the reptiles, they keep raving about the smell. Spiders and mad. hissing roaches don't smell. Reptiles usually don't have a discernable odor unless they've been marinating on their own waste. So are they just smelling the stink of their own fear or what?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Aug 21, 2005)

Its not so much that I am afraid to eat an arachnid while its still alive, I just don't want to. I think the show would be a lot more interesting if they ate Joe Rogan. There would be not only the Fear of eating a talentless hack actor (who ruined the Man Show and is the worst thing to happen to the UFC) but also the fear of going to jail. I also love how its not considered animal cruelty to do that on fear factor, but someone ate some rats on survivor and PETA went nuts.


----------



## Seink (Aug 21, 2005)

WOW..........

The show actually mistakes a scorpion for a spider? That's unbelievable.......considering the fact that they don't bother to get their facts right, i don't think they show cares about reptile stresses and animal abuses........

in regards to the show, if u look at it rationally,they r actually pushing the edge of human abuses too. make pple do crazy <EDIT> in return for large sums of money.....

however, i have to admit that i like the show.......watching people eat stuff like cow's penises, live scorpions and drink mealworm/roaches milkshake willingly is just something too stupid/good to miss.....


----------



## Becca (Aug 21, 2005)

Personally I think that paticular show is ridiculous, they whine and whine so much about doing these so called 'stunts' in my opinion they should just not bother. I personally don't find it entertaining... It's amazing how idiotic people will become for a bag of money.


----------



## Czalz (Aug 21, 2005)

Becca said:
			
		

> Personally I think that paticular show is ridiculous, they whine and whine so much about doing these so called 'stunts' in my opinion they should just not bother. I personally don't find it entertaining... It's amazing how idiotic people will become for a bag of money.


Ditto


----------



## Prewt (Aug 21, 2005)

Hedorah99 said:
			
		

> Its not so much that I am afraid to eat an arachnid while its still alive, I just don't want to. I think the show would be a lot more interesting if they ate Joe Rogan.
> 
> Lmao,  great idea!!!
> IMO, its just not right to eat our food ' live ',   , but some people still do. Just remember, if the animal is still alive, it can and will fight back.
> Some critter getting stuck in my throat and taking me with it isnt my idea of a good meal.


----------



## bagheera (Aug 21, 2005)

Ah the "quality programming" that one misses--not owning a television.


----------



## Imegnixs_Cinder (Aug 22, 2005)

Did anyone see the episode of this where they had to put live tarantulas in their mouths and hold them there? I don't know what species it was, but it was really horrible, they had a huge tank of T's all together, maybe about 20 of them, they were all fighting in there and the contestants had to pick them up and place them in their mouths for over a min. I was really waiting for someone to get bitten shame they didn't.


----------



## Becca (Aug 22, 2005)

lol I just hope it was a new world t, urticating hairs on your tongue... yum yum


----------



## odinn7 (Aug 22, 2005)

I saw the Vegas episode with the supposed cave dwelling spiders. They certainly are tailess whip scorpions and I figure they called them African Cave Dwelling Spiders to make them seem more scary and also because they don't really look like scorpions to the general public. I watch the show from time to time because I like to see the stupidity of people and their total lack of dignity to do this stuff for 50 grand...it makes me feel better about myself. 

Someone did make a good point earlier in this thread about that ridiculous PETA group and how they don't give a crap when it comes to the use of spiders, snakes, and scorpions on this show. Makes you really wonder about things.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 22, 2005)

Seink said:
			
		

> WOW..........
> 
> The show actually mistakes a scorpion for a spider? That's unbelievable.......considering the fact that they don't bother to get their facts right, i don't think they show cares about reptile stresses and animal abuses........
> 
> ...


nah, you're thinking of japanese television

in U.S. a show couldn't be underwritten (like, insured) if there was even a reasonable CHANCE of a contestant being injured.

as far as i know, you can't sign away your right to suit in U.S. so those shows HAVE to be safe... it's just most ppl don't know that


----------



## Jmadson13 (Aug 22, 2005)

If it were my choice I'd feed whoever thought of this show to spiders.


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Aug 22, 2005)

I have one.  I was pissed when I saw that cos I wanted one for so long.  They are Amblypigids.  Coolest, not to forget - strangest, things on earth.  Tailless scorpions.  They have two long legs that reach up to 1.5 feet and a body the maxes out around 2 inches.  They have "arms" like ours.  They have these biceps, elbows, forearms and hands (claws).  The forearms and biceps are littered, and I mean LITTERED, with spikes.  You need to have one to appreciate it.  Keep it in your hand for a bit and you wil smile and laugh in fascination.

PS.  I think it is funny when they are like, "WE ARE GOING TO COVER YOU IN TARANTULAS!" then they have some Avicularia crawling on someone's head.  I would love to do that!... Now if they were Stromatopelma calceatum, Heteroscodra maculata, Poeky's or Citharischius crawshayi... then I'd think twice.  Imagine that!


----------



## Stracs-arachs (Aug 23, 2005)

*Ok???*

With all due respect: 

Ok,  I know everyone is upset with the fact that there were whip-scorpions put to death by humans on a TV show, but come on........you wouldnt for $50,000......or even $100,000 for that matter.  Maybe I am the only one paying bills and a mortgage in here ......but I doubt it.  Seriously how many were killed.......three at most???  Get real for a second .......I think that the whip-scorpion population is doing just fine.  

I love arachnids just like everyone else in here but $50,000 is $50,000.  Do you know how many T's you can get with that kind of money!!!!! LOL


----------



## WYSIWYG (Aug 23, 2005)

Let me know if I'm reading this right....

You're saying it's ok to do mean things to bugs for money, because hey, you got a mortgage to pay?!?

So "only" 3 were killed, for nothing more than "entertainment" purposes and "shock value" and this sits well with you?

What other unethical things would you be willing to do just to make a few bucks to pay your bills?  I gotta wonder after reading this post of yours.

I remember several years ago, when it was first exposed about how cosmetics companies were treating rabbits -- forcing their eyes to stay open and pinning them so they couldn't move, while things like hairspray was sprayed into their eyes, just to see the effects.

In that case, though their purpose was almost as stupid as what Fear Factor is doing with animals, there was enough of an outcry to try to put a stop to it.  Nobody said "but it's only a few of them" and "well they gotta pay their bills." 

Animal cruelty is animal cruelty, rather they be cute and cuddly or some other animal life form.

Doing sadistic things to them just because you need the money or because you want to shock people is just plain disgusting!

I guess some people really WILL do anything for money, which is a shame.

Oh but it's ok.  Ya gotta pay the mortgage!   *smirk*

When does this type of thinking stop? 

To me, you either love the critters or you don't.   It's not ok to encourage people to do stupid things with them just because they need the dough.

Wysi




			
				Stracs-arachs said:
			
		

> With all due respect:
> 
> Ok,  I know everyone is upset with the fact that there were whip-scorpions put to death by humans on a TV show, but come on........you wouldnt for $50,000......or even $100,000 for that matter.  Maybe I am the only one paying bills and a mortgage in here ......but I doubt it.  Seriously how many were killed.......three at most???  Get real for a second .......I think that the whip-scorpion population is doing just fine.
> 
> I love arachnids just like everyone else in here but $50,000 is $50,000.  Do you know how many T's you can get with that kind of money!!!!! LOL


----------



## nightbreed (Aug 23, 2005)

First, the bugs dont feel pain so I'm not sure its cruel (damn stupid, wasteful and it should be stopped, but not really cruel) and I for one am kind of glad PETA and the like dont give a damn about bugs, I really dont want the crazy >self edits< messing with our hobby.

The reptiles are a different story, not that I want PETA etc, to get involved with them either, (but their lack of involvement does highlight their hypocrisy)
I really cant believe shows like this can get away with this sort of thing, but if there are people stupid enough to watch and stupid enough to take part and as long as there are $$$$$ to be made its going to continue


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm gonna go with nightbreed and stracs on this one. Yeah, it's an expensive meal, but for $50,000? I wouldn't even think twice. I'd win the competition. Yeah, it's unfortunate that some of our favorite critters got eaten for entertainment, but if you had kids and a mortgage and needed the money, I think anyone would chow down.

Now, inverts in general don't feel pain so saying eating these is animal creulty is like saying that people shouldn't feed their Ts bugs.

I'm not saying shows like fear factor are good. If they had people like us go on there, their show wouldn't last another season. They make their money off of people's irrational fear of inverts. I think watching people eat bugs for entertainment is stupid. You can see the same basic thing at any elementary school playground.

I for one am glad that PETA isn't getting involved. They are hypocritical lunatics. They give money to terrorist organizations, namely the ALF and ELF. And let's not forget that recently two of their members were charged with ANIMAL CRUELTY.   

http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/mld/myrtlebeachonline/news/local/11912098.htm

(Source, associated press)  

I'm gonna get off my anti peta rant now...when my 90 days are up, I'll post a thread in the watering hole section.


----------



## odinn7 (Aug 23, 2005)

First, before it gets out of hand...I never said that I think PETA should be involved in anything. I simply stated that it makes me wonder about them since they don't make a big deal out of spiders, scorps, and snakes being abused in this show.

Next...

50 grand is alot of money, sure. Take taxes away from it you have 30 to 35 grand...still quite a bit of money. The problem with the argument that I'm seeing here that people are using to justify what is being done, is that most of the people on FF are single. No kids, no mortgages. I saw one guy on there that when asked what he was going to do with his money, he said "party with my friends". Yay, I was truly happy for him that he felt so good about trading his dignity for that. Most of the "stunts" they put you through on that show are just plain degrading and there's no guarantee that after you go through all of that, that you will win it all because quite often, the final stunt has more luck than anything involved in it. All this aside, bugs or not, ability to feel pain or not, I just can't agree with people willing to eat these things live just for a CHANCE to win some money. If it was a case of survival, sure I'd agree with it.


----------



## nightbreed (Aug 23, 2005)

odinn7 said:
			
		

> First, before it gets out of hand...I never said that I think PETA should be involved in anything. I simply stated that it makes me wonder about them since they don't make a big deal out of spiders, scorps, and snakes being abused in this show.
> 
> Next...
> 
> 50 grand is alot of money, sure. Take taxes away from it you have 30 to 35 grand...still quite a bit of money. The problem with the argument that I'm seeing here that people are using to justify what is being done, is that most of the people on FF are single. No kids, no mortgages. I saw one guy on there that when asked what he was going to do with his money, he said "party with my friends". Yay, I was truly happy for him that he felt so good about trading his dignity for that. Most of the "stunts" they put you through on that show are just plain degrading and there's no guarantee that after you go through all of that, that you will win it all because quite often, the final stunt has more luck than anything involved in it. All this aside, bugs or not, ability to feel pain or not, I just can't agree with people willing to eat these things live just for a CHANCE to win some money. If it was a case of survival, sure I'd agree with it.


I agree with you, its really quite sad what people will do just for money (well the chance to win some money)

P.S I wasn't giving you any grief for mentioning PETA, just stating my view on the hypocritical SOB's


----------



## odinn7 (Aug 23, 2005)

nightbreed said:
			
		

> P.S I wasn't giving you any grief for mentioning PETA, just stating my view on the hypocritical SOB's


I knew that, no problem here. I just wanted to make sure everyone understood what I was saying.


----------



## nightbreed (Aug 23, 2005)

odinn7 said:
			
		

> I knew that, no problem here. I just wanted to make sure everyone understood what I was saying.


 me too 
Its so easy to misconstrue whats being written, smileys help but they are a poor substitute for tone of voice or facial expessions.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmmmmmm

So money is a sticky issue here huh?

SO any of you here who were saying it is wrong just for the money..

well I would argue that the offer SHOULD NEVER BE MADE..

The show should be replaced by people given challenges like.. 
Who ever delivers the most clothes to Homeless..  or Who can paint the 90 year old - on fixed income's house in the shortest time.. ETC.. challenge them to beneficial stuff... ok .. 


BUT
HERE'S my Question to you ..

$50,000 tax free  on the counter.. two G. roseas on the other side ..

You're given a hammer.. 

WHAT WOULD YOU DO????

me - *splat splat* thanks.. 4 kids and a House.. are you kidding.. In the grand scheme of things.. they are bugs..

CHANGE THE SCENERIO...

$50,000 tax free on the counter.. two beagles tied up outside.. 
You're given a revolver..

NOW... I'm honestly not sure what I'd do.. but there would be PLENTY of thinking involved..
then *bang* *bang*


----------



## nightbreed (Aug 23, 2005)

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> $50,000 tax free on the counter.. two beagles tied up outside..
> You're given a revolver..
> 
> NOW... I'm honestly not sure what I'd do.. but there would be PLENTY of thinking involved..
> then *bang* *bang*


ROFLMAO 

I sort of agree with you, any animal is going to come second to the welfare of my kids. 

That said, although 50 grand would be a great help, my kids are happy and healthy without it, so I think I'd rather keep my dignity, and not send the message to my kids that its ok to do things contrary to your beliefs as long as there is a big enough paycheck attached.


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 23, 2005)

yesturday I turned on fear factor just when they started to eat a camel spider ( some kind of solpugid ) ...


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Aug 23, 2005)

Stracs-arachs said:
			
		

> With all due respect:
> 
> Ok,  I know everyone is upset with the fact that there were whip-scorpions put to death by humans on a TV show, but come on........you wouldnt for $50,000......or even $100,000 for that matter.  Maybe I am the only one paying bills and a mortgage in here ......but I doubt it.  Seriously how many were killed.......three at most???  Get real for a second .......I think that the whip-scorpion population is doing just fine.
> 
> I love arachnids just like everyone else in here but $50,000 is $50,000.  Do you know how many T's you can get with that kind of money!!!!! LOL


This isn't about 50,000 dollars.  Why don't they eat cow crap or little kids or something.  It's not about being mad, cos I don't really care what they eat... but those things are so cool.  Last night I saw them eating Solifugids!  Those f'ers.  I want one so damn bad, and then they are just gonna eat them.  Tell ya what, you go on Fear Factor, I'll have them grind you up in a glass and I'll drink you.  It doesn't hurt the human population much, and Hell... it's 50,000 dollars - right?


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Aug 23, 2005)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> Now, inverts in general don't feel pain so saying eating these is animal creulty is like saying that people shouldn't feed their Ts bugs.


This wasn't very thought out.  People feeding their Ts some bugs is SURVIVAL...part of the food chain.  People eating bugs is not survival.  It is just dumb.  If they want to eat critters, feed them wasps, poison arrow frogs, cigarette snails, etc.


----------



## odinn7 (Aug 23, 2005)

If it came down to doing it to help my little girl, then yeah, I'd do it. But we're not talking about that here. We're talking about a game show with no guarantees of winning.


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 23, 2005)

Soulsick said:
			
		

> This wasn't very thought out.  People feeding their Ts some bugs is SURVIVAL...part of the food chain.  People eating bugs is not survival.  It is just dumb.  If they want to eat critters, feed them wasps, poison arrow frogs, cigarette snails, etc.



People feed their Ts steak, so there are certianly substitutes to live insects. They are in captivity. The food chain does not apply. I believe fluker's sells jars of prekilled crix, prekilled mealworms, etc. I agree with you, though. I didn't state my point the best I could have. Maybe I should have said live somewhere in there  

Now, what exactly is survival? Take me. I'm 18 years old straight out of highschool, have a kid on the way and still work at McDonald's AND go to college. If I end up homeless and starving with no choice in a cardboard box with my daughter, that to me is worse than death. Survival means different things to different people and to me, it means 3 simple things:

1.) Being finacially and physically independant. 

2.) Having a place to live. Simply having a roof over my head.

3.) Being able to provide for my family

Now, 50,000 and 100,000 would both go a long ways towards my survival, wouldn't it?

I know I'm not talking about survival in the 'staying alive' sense of the word but when you compare the lives of humans and Ts you are looking at VERY different worlds. We are pretty much guaranteed to live into old age, remember.

Although it is sad that many people use the money to party  Thankfully most of us are more intellegent. And I would like to point out that everyone on the boards who has said that they would eat the critters has also said that they would do it for their family :worship:

This is just the way I see things


----------



## WYSIWYG (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone who takes more than 2 seconds to think of that second scenario of yours is missing a few marbles.

I think you overlook that besides the point of your willingness to do something so stupid for a few dollars, there ARE legal penalties involved (provided you get caught), that will swallow up those few pennies for something so ridiculous and possibly run up some more legal bills for you to pay.  Not to mention the lost income due to potential jail time.

It looks like the good older people of Arachnoboards are either NOT following this thread, or have gone away from the boards for a bit.   I have yet to see anyone I recognize posting in this thread, so I can only assume we have some new people who do not appreciate critters as much as those of us who have been around a bit longer.   Maybe for some, it just takes more time.   

The internet is so full of people who will do anything for money.  They spam,
they steal, and they lie.   I guess we have a small sampling of those types of people here too (not that I'm saying anyone here would lie or steal, but I think you get the point).

Wysi





			
				Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm
> 
> So money is a sticky issue here huh?
> 
> ...


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Aug 23, 2005)

*sp*



			
				Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> People feed their Ts steak, so there are certianly substitutes to live insects. They are in captivity. The food chain does not apply. I believe fluker's sells jars of prekilled crix, prekilled mealworms, etc. I agree with you, though. I didn't state my point the best I could have. Maybe I should have said live somewhere in there


My Ts only eat live...actually all my animals do.  Plus, it is their nature to be predators - not scavengers.  What the people here fail to recognize is that the people on the show aren't feeding their families.  The girls are all unwed, have $3,000 implants, etc.  I mean, is eating an arachnid actually fear? No.  Dumb? Yes.  Fear is if they had to "eat a poison arrow frog", if they didn't have safety lines from those ten story buildings, ya know things where they could actually - die.  Stupid Factor.  I hope the next time that they eat something, it is a Solifugid (alive, of course) because the Solifugid will have the last laugh... or maybe I will.


----------



## ArachnoCrazy (Aug 23, 2005)

I Think fear facter is stupid its not even about fear most of the time they are forced to eat nasty or living things.  I HATE THAT SHOW


----------



## Mistwalker (Aug 23, 2005)

Morally wrong to eat the bugs? Nah, I don't think so. You don't weep for the crickets you feed to your tarantulas, or the mice you feed your snakes. The mice are in fact far smarter than the tarantulas or whip scorpions. The bugs don't feel pain, and aren't conscious. A waste? I suppose.

They also eat pig/cow snouts/kidneys/testicles, etc, but you aren't up at arms about them killing pigs and cows, which are far, far more intelligent than tarantulas or whip scorpions.

I hope you don't eat burgers or pork chops.

It is tasteless television, stupid to the core. The best thing you can do is not watch it.

Oh, and PETA does in fact get upset about killing the poor bugs. They have stuff on their website protesting boiling lobsters alive and the like.


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Aug 23, 2005)

Mistwalker said:
			
		

> You don't weep for the crickets you feed to your tarantulas, or the mice you feed your snakes.
> 
> They also eat pig/cow snouts/kidneys/testicles, etc, but you aren't up at arms about them killing pigs and cows, which are far, far more intelligent than tarantulas or whip scorpions.


First, feeder mice and crickets are what are natural prey items.  They eat for survival, not for 50,000 dollars.  

Secondly, they don't kill pigs and cows on fear factor.  All those things are the remains (not edible parts) from the slaughterhouse.  If they killed pigs and cows for entertainment - I would be up in arms.  But the fact is that they don't.  Next?


----------



## Nerri1029 (Aug 23, 2005)

nightbreed said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO
> 
> I sort of agree with you, any animal is going to come second to the welfare of my kids.
> 
> That said, although 50 grand would be a great help, my kids are happy and healthy without it, so I think I'd rather keep my dignity, and not send the message to my kids that its ok to do things contrary to your beliefs as long as there is a big enough paycheck attached.



YES.. If my girls were watching.. NOPE I wouldn't do it.. I never mentioned it being public knowledge.. But you know.. I haven't been given the offer..




			
				WYSIWYG said:
			
		

> Anyone who takes more than 2 seconds to think of that second scenario of yours is missing a few marbles.


Just being honest.



			
				WYSIWYG said:
			
		

> I think you overlook that besides the point of your willingness to do something so stupid for a few dollars, there ARE legal penalties involved (provided you get caught), that will swallow up those few pennies for something so ridiculous and possibly run up some more legal bills for you to pay. Not to mention the lost income due to potential jail time.
> 
> .


NOT PART of the scenerio.. It was an imaginary scenerio...

BUT WHY should I face jail time?? When someone who buys a mouse to feed their Snake does not??



			
				WYSIWYG said:
			
		

> It looks like the good older people of Arachnoboards are either NOT following this thread, or have gone away from the boards for a bit. I have yet to see anyone I recognize posting in this thread, so I can only assume we have some new people who do not appreciate critters as much as those of us who have been around a bit longer. Maybe for some, it just takes more time.
> 
> .


I appreciate critters plenty.. 
I just have a different priority placed on them.
I WOULD never abuse or cause undue pain to any animal.



			
				WYSIWYG said:
			
		

> The internet is so full of people who will do anything for money. They spam,
> they steal, and they lie. I guess we have a small sampling of those types of people here too (not that I'm saying anyone here would lie or steal, but I think you get the point).
> 
> Wysi
> ...


So are you calling me a Spammer?


Seriously..  

maybe I would maybe I wouldn't :
I was simply speculating what I would do... 

I know myself well enough to know that I would HAVE to think about it..

I look at death very differently than most.. ( another long story)


----------



## Mistwalker (Aug 24, 2005)

What does it matter what purpose they die for? Dead is dead. We don't need to eat pork and beef to survive, but we do anyway.

So if you kill a bug for entertainment, that can't even feel pain, it's worse than killing a far more intelligent creature, that CAN feel pain, because we find it tasty?

I bet you'd make a good roast. As long as we don't kill you on TV for money, should be ok, right?

I don't honestly have a problem with killing animals for meat, but it's a bit weird to be upset that they killed a few bugs on TV and not be upset about killing millions of cows and pigs and chickens and so forth every year because we like their ribs or how their skin crisps up in the oven.

And I'm reasonable sure you only cared about the bugs you are interested in, as well. I'm willing to bet you shed no tears for the tomato caterpillars.

Next?


----------



## forcez5 (Aug 24, 2005)

Mistwalker said:
			
		

> What does it matter what purpose they die for? Dead is dead. We don't need to eat pork and beef to survive, but we do anyway.
> 
> So if you kill a bug for entertainment, that can't even feel pain, it's worse than killing a far more intelligent creature, that CAN feel pain, because we find it tasty?
> 
> ...



 :worship: i agree!


----------



## nightbreed (Aug 24, 2005)

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> YES.. If my girls were watching.. NOPE I wouldn't do it.. I never mentioned it being public knowledge.. But you know.. I haven't been given the offer..


Seeing as we are talking about a TV show I assumed we were going to be shooting the dogs on air


----------



## Nerri1029 (Aug 24, 2005)

nightbreed said:
			
		

> Seeing as we are talking about a TV show I assumed we were going to be shooting the dogs on air


I guess that would be the logical assumption.

Maybe my attitude doesn't match the general public's ( anymore )
I grew up 1 generation from the Farm.. 

I never raised any live stock but the utilitarian attitude toward animals was my only model.

Pets were pets and animals were animals.. and there is a HUGE Chasm between the rights of an animal and the rights of a person.

Hunting dogs were NOT pets... they were WELL cared for .. always fed and sheltered better than some families ..  if they were no longer useful.. 

well like a horse with a broken leg.. a diseased cow..  A sterile rooster.. 

you get the picture

so TO ME death is just a part of life.. when it comes to animals.. 
an animal that has been a companion is tougher to loose but just as acceptable.. 
as for people.. well I FIND it completely HYPOCRITICAL that you can get 100 people to gather round a self-beached whale to save it .. while food shelves have to BEG you for a couple cans of tuna outside the supermarket.. 

For a human ( anyone ) I would risk my own life.. but for an animal .. well not the same


----------

